# Maxspect XF230 pump



## jixer750 (Nov 23, 2014)

Does anyone have any opinions on the Maxspect Gyre XF230 pumps was thinking about purchasing 1. Lots of mixed reviews online but want some feed back from someone locale.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I have run gyres since they first came out. Purchased a new one last November with the new controller. My older ones all need some kind of work. Bearings mostly. I have one that is still first Gen where the motor quit entirely and I replaced the motor.
They have lots of little moving parts. That aspect is painful.
However I like the new controller a lot and given what the options are on the market, I still like the flat design of the gyre without motors on the outside of the tank and also the width of the stream inside the tank.
My sense is they only really cover about 3’ into a tank well.
I haven’t looked at the new controller carefully, but it is possible to hook two gyres to one controller that allows you to really make random alternating waves So this would be sweet.

Bottom line. I will continue to use gyres for my system, just keep lots of replacement parts and be prepared for the work in maintenance. They are not the easiest to clean or fix.


----------



## jixer750 (Nov 23, 2014)

My plan was to connect them to my Apex with the Icecap module to get better tank coverage & use them to their full potential.
Thanks for your input greatly appreciated.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

IME/HO, it's where you position them and the configuration of "things" in the aquarium. 

I have a client that I rebuilt a 8' 300gal with a centre internal overflow. There are two 150's (first gen), one on on either side positioned vertically with the upper half pointing to the end and the bottom half @45*. At 50% power, they give plenty of flow for each half of the aquarium.

When I was playing around with them in the FW leak test phase, one will easily push across 6'@100% but they are hummy above 50%.

Maintenance is a bit of a PITA with all the parts, bushings and rotor cage positioning on reassembly but when you do it enough times and mark position/orientation of the cages, it's not that bad.

As Cheryl mentioned, they give a nice broad laminar flow vs point/conical flow pattern of every other powerhead on the market. 

Is one better than the other? No, just application, configuration of system and the overall flow needed and go from there. Each has their Pros and Cons.

Definitely have extra parts on hand if you are going to use Gyres as losing a bushing will drive you [email protected]!t crazy trying to find and retrieve it from within the aquascape...so when you service the Gyre, do it outside of the aquarium or place a RubberMaid lid across the aquarium top and do your work on it.

The main issue I have with Gyres is that the rotors will trap wee snails and get a grinding sound and eventually jam the rotation when enough snails get trapped.

Increasing the diameter of the rotors, blade gap and gap of rotor to cage will address the issues of trapping snails and using a higher RPM without the humming noise...but nobody up the chain really listens to what I have to say


----------

